# Lüfter von Bequiet E10 500W CM läuft an und stoppt wieder



## Kankras (5. Januar 2016)

*Lüfter von Bequiet E10 500W CM läuft an und stoppt wieder*

Moin,
das Lüfterrad von meinem Be Quiet läuft seit gestern langsam an und stoppt wieder und läuft dann wieder an (In Endschlosschleife).
Der Pc ist aber ganz normal hochgefahren. Da mir das vorher noch nie aufgefallen ist gehe ich von einen Defekt aus.
Wie seht ihr das? Netzteil ist vielleicht 2-3 Monate alt.
Wenn ich dann den Pc komplett ausschalte und neustarte ist der Fehler zwar weg, kam aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder.

Pc: Xeon E3 1231 V3 - Sapphire R9 390 Nitro - 16GB G Skill Ares 2400 MHZ - Be Quiet E10 500W CM - MSI Z97 Pc Mate

Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter von Bequiet E10 500W CM läuft an und stoppt wieder*

Meld dich bei bequiet. bekommst austauschgerät. Die haben laut Berichten hier einen super Service.


----------



## Kankras (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter von Bequiet E10 500W CM läuft an und stoppt wieder*

Nun gut, aber merkwürdigerweise geht es nun wieder?
Trotzdem ist mir das alles irgendwie nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter von Bequiet E10 500W CM läuft an und stoppt wieder*

Tausch es aus.
Ruf dort an oder schicke ihnen eine Mail. Die melden sich dann bei dir.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter von Bequiet E10 500W CM läuft an und stoppt wieder*

Hast Du Dich für den Austausch entschieden?


----------

